# sinclair this saturday night..



## t bird (Jul 8, 2010)

We have a night tournament at sinclair saturday Little River park.6:00 pm to 1:00am. Come on out,the fish are biting and it  should be a good turnout!


----------



## t bird (Jul 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 9, 2010)

T-bird, I assume I could come by water. I am in Island Creek and can get there quicker by water.
Can I fish solo or do I need a partner?


----------



## t bird (Jul 9, 2010)

You can fish solo! 50.00 a boat.Just make sure you get someone to check your live well!!


----------



## Gunny146 (Jul 9, 2010)

Dangit, missing another one. I would like to be able to fish at least one. Wish the wife had planned my little girl's party just a little bit earlier. Oh well, she only turns six once and the lake will be there Sunday (which I will be on early).


----------



## nosfedgta (Jul 9, 2010)

see you all there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## willh (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't wait t bird, just hope jabo aint sore mouthed all my fish!


----------



## jaybo81 (Jul 9, 2010)

willh said:


> I can't wait t bird, just hope jabo aint sore mouthed all my fish!



Well fellows i think i got the mission accomplished,I got wills fish educated and i beleive i worked on a few of t birds, cant wait till tommorow night!!


----------



## willh (Jul 9, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> Well fellows i think i got the mission accomplished,I got wills fish educated and i beleive i worked on a few of t birds, cant wait till tommorow night!!



Wanna fish with me, cuz thats the only way u will win!!! Oh yeah, better leave them sissy stiks at the house!


----------



## t bird (Jul 9, 2010)

I may as well stay at the homestead with all dem Jones county boys coming over here.... Jaybo been wacking them all week, I am going to follow him around


----------



## willh (Jul 9, 2010)

t bird said:


> I may as well stay at the homestead with all dem Jones county boys coming over here.... Jaybo been wacking them all week, I am going to follow him around



U hit the nail on the head t bird jabo has been wacking them all week, he want be able to catch a cold tomorrow night!


----------



## tournament fisher (Jul 9, 2010)

thats right. i done seen that happen a heap of times!!!!


----------



## jaybo81 (Jul 9, 2010)

willh said:


> U hit the nail on the head t bird jabo has been wacking them all week, he want be able to catch a cold tomorrow night!


you right i hope we got a limit!!!!!!!!!But if they bite it could get nasty!!


----------



## jaybo81 (Jul 9, 2010)

willh said:


> Wanna fish with me, cuz thats the only way u will win!!! Oh yeah, better leave them sissy stiks at the house!



i  just got threw lining my 3rd sissy stick you think 6lb is to heavy?


----------



## jaybo81 (Jul 9, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> you right i hope we got a limit!!!!!!!!!But if they bite it could get nasty!!



I mean real nasty!!!!!


----------



## willh (Jul 9, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> I mean real nasty!!!!!



yeah them zero's are real nasty!


----------



## t bird (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't own anything above 6lbs. I flip with 4.. I got all my stuff rigged and ready. Didn't break but one rod today so I am on a roll!!


----------



## Howard (Jul 9, 2010)

!!!  Yall crack me up  !!!


----------



## jaybo81 (Jul 10, 2010)

What do yall think its gonna take to win ??


----------



## willh (Jul 10, 2010)

all jokes aside 19 to win 12 to get a check


----------



## jaybo81 (Jul 10, 2010)

willh said:


> all jokes aside 19 to win 12 to get a check



Somebody gonna crack em!


----------



## willh (Jul 10, 2010)

just got back from bass pro and they told me to tell u and Dustin that the rods yall ordered came in!


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jul 10, 2010)

willh said:


> just got back from bass pro and they told me to tell u and Dustin that the rods yall ordered came in!



LOL


----------



## jaybo81 (Jul 10, 2010)

willh said:


> just got back from bass pro and they told me to tell u and Dustin that the rods yall ordered came in!



finally yall just dont  know how long i been waitin on them ,there great for heavy flippin,I dont beleive you gonna have to worry about dustin he got into to many bottles last night he said he was sick so i might be solo tonight.


----------



## willh (Jul 10, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> finally yall just dont  know how long i been waitin on them ,there great for heavy flippin,I dont beleive you gonna have to worry about dustin he got into to many bottles last night he said he was sick so i might be solo tonight.



tell him the big ones eat when ur hungover remember Eufaula 2 years ago rough!


----------



## jaybo81 (Jul 10, 2010)

willh said:


> tell him the big ones eat when ur hungover remember Eufaula 2 years ago rough!



If ya gonna be dumb ya gotta be tuff!!!


----------



## nosfedgta (Jul 10, 2010)

The guy I was going to fish with cancelled on me last minute. If anyone wants a partner let me know. I can ride with you or you can ride with me either ways its cool. call me 478-457-7503

Drew


----------

